# Reupholstered Garage Sale Find



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I found this cute maple wing-back rocker at a garage sale, although it wasn't so cute when I found it. The upholstery was yellow, orange, and brown woven cloth probably from the 50's - 60's. It was the perfect project for my upholstery class. Because it sits low to the ground, I thought it would be great for my granddaughter's room. It took a long time to upholster and finish, but I'm happy with the results!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!
You did a great job!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful work. Looks really comfortable


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

great job!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice job. I've done some wood refinishing but never reupholstery. It looks challenging. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent work :thumbup: :thumbup: Your granddaughter will certainly love it.


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

So stinkin cute! I love making something out of something old. You did an amazing job.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I do upholstery sewing for a living and this is excellent work. Love the rocker. It's so cute for a child's room.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did a superb job..you have a special talent...


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Well done! I have one of these I need to get around to! I have to reweb the seat, first, though. You did a great job! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

What a great job. This is a beautiful chair.Being just five feet tall I too appreciate chairs that are lower.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks so chic.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Excellent work. I have done refinishing and upholstery and know it is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is fabulous! I love the skirt.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What a great craft to learn and I love your result.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, looks brand new.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just beautiful, I especially like the way you coordinated the fabrics. You have a good eye to be able to look through the mess and determine what it would like when complete. The end result must be better than when it was new!


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Beautifull and a lot of hard work and talent.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

love, love, love it!! Perfect for a GD's room, she must be thrilled. GREAT job!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

asyinger said:


> Excellent work. I have done refinishing and upholstery and know it is not for the faint of heart.


Upholstery is not as easy as I thought it would be. You're right - it's hard! Thanks for your comment!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you to all for your kind comments. I love this craft, and hope it gets easier as I go!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice!! I wish they'd offer a class like that where I live; I'd sign up in a heartbeat.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work you must be so proud


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

A great job, she will love it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love the color choices of the fabric and painting the chair white, as opposed to leaving it maple. Beautiful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful chair, well done.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks beautiful you done a wonderful job


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another winner!! You always do a stupendous job!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You certainly made a good job. I would have loved to see a "before" photo.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice! You learned well, I see!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous 'new' chair! Thanks for sharing.


----------

